# cute emoticon



## mikerickson (Nov 18, 2007)

I found this smilie and though I'd share.


----------



## Oaktree (Nov 19, 2007)

Is that the blue screen of death that sets him off?


----------



## Lewiy (Nov 19, 2007)

It certainly looks like the blue screen of death.....although I am slightly upset that it seems to be only the monitor that is damaged in the violence whilst the offending machine remains intact........

I'd hate to see the next emoticon that has him plugging in a new monitor only to discover that the "deathly blue" is still very much there!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 19, 2007)

> I'd hate to see the next emoticon that has him plugging in a new monitor only to discover that the "deathly blue" is still very much there!



Hehehe!  That's what I'm going to do when I win the lottery!  :wink:


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 20, 2007)

I like it!  I know that I have certainly felt that way about my computer on more than one occassion!


----------



## NumbersMax (Nov 20, 2007)

Better watch out for enviromental extremists   If you throw a CRT monitor like that you might release "as much as 5lbs of mercury into the environment"!!!

As a side note, that might not actually be too good for your health either!  I'm sure you guys have probably graduated to LCD monitors by now...


----------



## joefrench (Nov 24, 2007)

I like this one!!


----------

